# Where are the African Big Game Hunters?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

So, I've been to Africa a lot as a kid and never got to see the wildlife from a hunters perspective. Just taking pics of an aggressive lion made me crap my pants. I'm not kidding. There is only so much a dude with one spear can do. Has anyone here on the forum hunted in Africa? How expensive is it? Outrageous? Would you do it again? Or, should I save my money for Alaska? Grizzly and moose sound more my style. I don't know if I have shared this before but here is a clip of pics taken while in Tanzania and Botswana. If only I had been a hunter then and had a tag!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Incredible pictures, thanks for sharing. Africa is a dream of mine, but so is grizzly and moose. That's a tough one.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Great clip Matt, and some killer shots. Both Africa and Alaska have been a long time goal and dream hunt for me as well. I am in the same dilemma as to which I would do, and am seriously considering my options. 

Based on my research, Africa seems to be the less expensive of the two, and I assume that the hunting style and experience would be very different. Eventually, I hope to hunt both Alaska and Africa. Having said that, I see myself doing one of these hunts in the next year or so. I too am interested to hear from those that have had expereinces hunting both Africa and Alaska. 

Matt, if you get serious about a trip, and are in need of a hunting partner, let me know............seriously.

Always enjoy your pics and vids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I lived in Africa for 8 months back in my Army days--you could maybe call it a hunting trip, just not for animals. I have researched hunting there and this is what I found:

Most affordable hunts take place in south Africa or Namibia on large high fence ranches. These areas are usually several thousand acres--some consider them so large as to not be 'high fence' even though they do have a fence around them. The cost for one of these hunts would go as follows:

$2500 flight to south Africa

Daily fee of $300 to $400 for minimum of 10 days = $3000 to $4000

Trophy fees for each animal you take: Goes from $400 for smaller more common animals up to $8000 for larger less common plains game like the Sable. The big five (elephants, buffalo, leopard, lion, rhino) will cost you a whole bunch more--buffalo and leopard are the cheapest--around 5k-10k. a mature male Lion & Elephant run around 20k-50k per and you don't even want to know how much a rhino will cost you. For plains games usually figure around $800 to $2000 per common large critters (kudu, wildebeest). Some outfits have package deals and specials. These guys have a good reputation:

http://www.dvisser-safaris.com/Specials/specials.html

Tips and the cost of getting animals home can run you a few thousand. Add taxidermy and now you are looking at $15k total for a high fence African animal shoot.

Almost everyone that goes to Africa now goes to places like this--very controlled, relatively affordable, a lot of similarities to hunting the larger ranches in texas.

If you want a hunt that is more traditional with no high fences then you should look at Botswana, Zimbabwe, Mozambique, or Tanzania. These countries are less civilized and the hunting trip will be more expensive but a more 'real' African experience and no fences. Triple the cost of above for this experience. There are deals out there though--some cheaper.

Again I have not hunted animals in Africa--but I have researched it enough that I feel the numbers are ballpark figures.

I would rather go to Alaska or Canada unless I had $50-100k to blow on an amazing month long African Safari in one of the more wild concessions in Mozambique or Tanzania.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

I got back from the Northern Cape of South Africa 5 months ago; this is how much it cost me:

8 Animals $6400 8 Days Hunting (Eastern Cape Kudu, Gemsbok, Black Wildebeest, Impala, Blesbok, Warthog, Kalahari Springbok, Black Springbok) They threw in 2 more Kalahari springbok, and one Copper springbok. The were planning on letting me shoot more but we ran out of time.

The fences were 3 foot sheep fences to keep the sheep in. Only high fence area I hunted was on a property 2 hours’ drive away from the main concession where I hunted warthog. Fences don't stop warthogs; they burrow under them or tear them up. They are seen as more of a pest a pest than a game animal. Most hunting concessions do not want them on their property, as they are very destructive. Yes there are a lot of high fence operations over there.

$2000.00 for flight over there going to South Africa via United Airlines and South African Airways. Do yourself a favor spend 300 more and fly delta through Atlanta.

$300 in shots at the SLC County travel clinic (Typhoid, Hepatitis, rubella, measles, tetanus, etc)
$200 for Rifle case to prevent the baggage monkeys from destroying my rifle
$200 in tan and kaki clothes
$300 in travel and emergency evacuation insurance
$40 to insure gun, scope, case, and binoculars
$65 SCI membership (needed to qualify for gun insurance)
$40 bucks in permetherin tick repellent for clothes.
$600-$700 in tips to PH, Cooks, Trackers/skinners
$10k in other trips to bribe the wife to let me go.

Africa is cheaper in the sheer number of animals you get to shoot over Alaska or any hunt in North America. What is more expensive about going to Africa is your taxidermy bill. You go shoot one or 2 animals in Alaska, you don’t have to ship them as far and far fewer animals to stuff and mount. You also do not have to worry about US department of Agriculture inspections, and dealing with Customs and less expensive shipping bill. 
It is cheaper to mount animals there, but the quality is not as good as the taxidermy here. If you do stuff them over there, the shipping cost is much more.. Either way you usually have to hire a customs/department of agriculture clearing agent as well.

I did 7 full shoulder mounts and 2 European mounts and 1 complete hide over there. The taxidermy bill is going to be around $5000.00 for which I have put down ½ before work could be commenced. I still owe the other 1/2 of the deposit, around $1200 shipping and $500 .gov and Broker fees, and whatever it costs to ship them from San Francisco to Salt Lake (Broker to Me) in shipping fees.

There was a taxidermist over there hunting on the same concession I was hunting, and asked him about the quality of work Karoo Taxidermy did. And he said it was pretty good. So I opted to save some money by having them do it.

I am not a rich guy. I don’t have a 6 figure salary. I just saved up bonuses for several years to pay for the trip. I don’t have kids living at home. It was trip of a life time and I had the time of my life. I was treated like royalty by the PH the lodge and hunting staff and ate some of the best food I have ever tasted. A friend accompanied me there as an observer it cost him $600 in observer fees, and they let him shoot a Kalahari springbok for fee. It was bigger than the 5 I shot. Hope this helps.

Sig


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Africa hunting is in my opinion a destination that all hunters should go and enjoy. I made the trip this past year and am saving for another trip; absolutely the most amazing hunting experience in my life. It is just not the hunting it is the entire experience it is thoroughly enjoyable and a special event in anyone’s life. 

A hunt in Africa can be as expensive as you wan t it to be. Your hunt can be for plains game which can be done at a moderate price or you can run all the way to a hunt that includes one or more of the Big 5 it all depends upon your pocket book and your desires. Hunts can be had in a many countries with each offering unique advantages and disadvantages figuring out which one you prefer is part of the fun.

You asked about whether to go to Africa or save for a Grizzly/Moose hunt in Alaska. For this comparison I am going to assume that you desire a Moose/Grizzly combo hunt. Most Alaskan Moose/Grizzly combo hunts begin at 16K with airfare, tags and taxidermy you are easily looking at 20k provided you are lucky enough to harvest both animals which in my experience is not the norm. 

Conversely you can go to Africa on a plains game hunt for 5 to 7 species, airfare tips, taxidermy, custom brokerage and transportation to your home for roughly 13K. Essentially you can accomplish a hunt in Africa in one of several countries for less than one Moose/Grizzly hunt in Alaska. 
Having to choose between the two hunts creates a most fascinating dilemma that most would envy. Rest assured whichever hunt you decide on will be an enriching experience. Have fun deciding……shoot me a PM if you wish to discuss further.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

From what I've heard all you gotta do is head to Ohio for a cheap African Safari hunt. :mrgreen:


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> From what I've heard all you gotta do is head to Ohio for a cheap African Safari hunt. :mrgreen:


Yup I guess there are some advantages of being a cop. Able to hunt some of the big 5 cats as part of you job.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All kidding aside, there are several exotic operations in Texas, where you can harvest most of the African species you might want to hunt. And, on those, you can keep the meat, can drive to it, and don't have to mess around in a 3rd world nation and all that goes with it. I have no idea on the costing of the Texas hunts though. And, they would all be high fence hunts. But that's not to say the animals aren't wild. Critters on 20K acre ranch can be every bit as wild as anything.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

I would love an Alaskan Caribou/Black Bear hunt. But that is a distant dream. My house is only got 8 foot ceilings. I all ready have a shiras moose, so a yukon moose/grizzly bear is out of the questions.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks guys. Africa definitely sounds awesome and doable. I'd save and plan for a year or two and do it. Lion, croc, and buffalo are what get me excited. The taxidermy sounds like a big bill though for sure. I'd be worried leaving it back in Africa.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I saw some info for african hunts on the back of the 2011 big game field regulations, looked like it was worth checking out if you want to go to africa.


----------



## monica03 (Dec 5, 2011)

The lifestyle of African places deviates from metropolis to metropolis and you can delight in the exceptionally vibrant atmosphere of the leave as well as the outrageous life. Most of the African places are located in the deserts which make the success of even the people very challenging. But still vacationers put in African places from the whole world to practical knowledge its magic. The allure here is amazing. You cannot find a better place to savor creatures in their normal urroundings than here in African.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you know people in Alaska you save thousands. My family goes up there to hunt Moose and Caribou. We only have to pay for the tags, then a family friend takes us out. The only reason Alaska is expensive is because of the guide fees. Black bear is: $225.00 Brown Bear is:$500.00 Moose is: $400.00 and Caribou is: $325.00. Very reasonable for out of state costs. So just make friends with someone who hunts up there and your good!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I was there almost 4 years ago. The deal that I got is still the same price and is the best deal that I have found EVER. 10 animals for 10 days. The lodging is fantastic. The amount of animals is unbelievable. The PH's are very good and over all it was an amazing experience for $4,995. This included:
Zebra
Dyker
Mtn. reed buck
Kudu
Gemsbok
either black OR blue wildebeast
2 blessbuck
and 2 springbuck


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Elk22hunter
That's good going $5 k for that amount of time and animals, What was your best memory of that trip ?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Who was the outfitter - that's a steal!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The best memory was the Zebra. I was really hung up about that one with me being a horse guy. Before I left, my buddy told me to get over it and kill a Zebra because nothing screams Africa louder than the black and white stripes of a Zebra when you walk into a trophy room. It was probably my toughest animal.

The group was called adventure hunts.


----------

